# Lightning • The 'B-Sides' (2022)



## windchill (2 Jan 2023 às 12:47)

Mais um ano que termina, outro que se inicia, sempre com uma esperança renovada de que tudo corra bem... e é também a altura do ano em que, como já é habitual, partilho os meus 'B-Sides', que é uma colecção de fotos que fui guardando ao longo do ano.

São 76 registos inéditos que encerram um ciclo, e onde constam algumas 'pérolas' luminosas, incluindo segundas versões de raios já partilhados, mas captados com outras camaras e com diferentes enquadramentos e distâncias focais.

Espero sinceramente que gostem!

Aproveito para desejar excelente 2023 a todos os membros do fórum MeteoPT!

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o97mfw]
	
2022.05.14 - 052400 (NIKON D7200) [Espinho] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o97meV]
	
2022.05.14 - 054206 (NIKON D7200) [Espinho] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9cwgV]
	
2022.05.14 - 055750 (NIKON D7200) [Espinho] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9c2Af]
	
2022.05.21 - 211740 (NIKON D780) [São Paio - Monte da Pena] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o97mdY]
	
2022.05.21 - 212226 (NIKON D7200) [São Paio - Monte da Pena] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9bcTW]
	
2022.05.21 - 213537 (NIKON D780) [São Paio - Monte da Pena] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9bcTL]
	
2022.07.03 - 044408 (NIKON D7200) [Praia do Areão] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o97md7]
	
2022.07.03 - 044546 (NIKON D7200) [Praia do Areão] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9c2y1]
	
2022.07.03 - 050131 (NIKON D780) [Praia do Areão] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9cwdZ]
	
2022.07.03 - 050501 (NIKON D780) [Praia do Areão] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (2 Jan 2023 às 12:50)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9cwdd]
	
2022.07.03 - 050958 (NIKON D7200) [Praia do Areão] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o99S3T]
	
2022.07.03 - 051902 (NIKON D780) [Praia do Areão] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o97maM]
	
2022.07.03 - 052843 (NIKON D780) [Praia do Areão] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9cwbE]
	
2022.07.03 - 053358 (NIKON D7200) [Praia do Areão] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9bcQz]
	
2022.07.03 - 054146 (NIKON D7200) [Praia do Areão] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9cwaC]
	
2022.08.24 - 183638 (NIKON D7200) [Figueira - São Cristóvão] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9c2vF]
	
2022.09.13 - 030714 (NIKON D7200) [Quintarei - Valongo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9bcNF]
	
2022.09.18 - 230048 (NIKON D7200) [Serra do Muradal] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o99S1y]
	
2022.09.20 - 200205 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9cw8y]
	
2022.09.20 - 200236 (NIKON D7200) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (2 Jan 2023 às 12:53)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o99RZG]
	
2022.09.20 - 200417 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9cw7S]
	
2022.09.20 - 202012 (NIKON D7200) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9cw7b]
	
2022.09.20 - 202836 (NIKON D7200) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9cw6E]
	
2022.09.20 - 203024 (NIKON D7200) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9cw6e]
	
2022.09.20 - 203718 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9c2qa]
	
2022.09.20 - 204326 (NIKON D7200) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9c2pt]
	
2022.09.20 - 204406 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9bcGP]
	
2022.09.20 - 205512 (NIKON D7200) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o97m3x]
	
2022.09.20 - 210118 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o97m3h]
	
2022.09.20 - 211716 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o97m37]
	
2022.09.20 - 211925 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (2 Jan 2023 às 12:55)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9cw3Z]
	
2022.09.20 - 213842 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9c2o6]
	
2022.09.20 - 214330 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o99RVD]
	
2022.09.20 - 214403 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o97m2a]
	
2022.09.20 - 215224 (NIKON D7200) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9cw2X]
	
2022.09.20 - 215428 (NIKON D7200) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o97m1D]
	
2022.09.20 - 215732 (NIKON D7200) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o99RUg]
	
2022.09.20 - 223501 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o99RU1]
	
2022.09.20 - 223944 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o97m13]
	
2022.09.20 - 224716 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (2 Jan 2023 às 12:57)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o97kZb]
	
2022.09.20 - 224832 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9c2kk]
	
2022.09.20 - 224953 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9c2k5]
	
2022.09.20 - 225643 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9bcB8]
	
2022.09.20 - 225744 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9bcAr]
	
2022.09.20 - 225955 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o97kXc]
	
2022.09.20 - 230125 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9c2hE]
	
2022.09.20 - 230327 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o99RQ3]
	
2022.09.20 - 230610 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o99RPw]
	
2022.09.20 - 231014 (NIKON D7200) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9bcyx]
	
2022.09.20 - 232246 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (2 Jan 2023 às 13:00)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o99RPg]
	
2022.09.20 - 232602 (NIKON D7200) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9bcxA]
	
2022.09.20 - 232712 (NIKON D7200) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9c2eP]
	
2022.09.20 - 232757 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o97kTz]
	
2022.09.20 - 232958 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o97kSY]
	
2022.09.20 - 233206 (NIKON D7200) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9cvSU]
	
2022.09.20 - 233956 (NIKON D7200) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9c2cE]
	
2022.09.20 - 234018 (NIKON D780) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9cvRm]
	
2022.09.20 - 234454 (NIKON D780) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9c2bH]
	
2022.09.20 - 234828 (NIKON D780) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9bcqX]
	
2022.09.21 - 002208 (NIKON D7200) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (2 Jan 2023 às 13:01)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9cvPn]
	
2022.09.21 - 002314 (NIKON D7200) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o99RHp]
	
2022.09.21 - 002512 (NIKON D780) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o99RGc]
	
2022.09.21 - 002813 (NIKON D780) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9cvMi]
	
2022.09.21 - 002914 (NIKON D780) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9bcn5]
	
2022.09.21 - 003054 (NIKON D780) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9cvKz]
	
2022.09.21 - 003313 (NIKON D780) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9c26h]
	
2022.09.21 - 003609 (NIKON D780) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o99RDw]
	
2022.09.21 - 003721 (NIKON D780) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------



## windchill (2 Jan 2023 às 13:03)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9cvGZ]
	
2022.09.21 - 004218 (NIKON D7200) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9c23m]
	
2022.09.21 - 013110 (NIKON D7200) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9c22z]
	
2022.09.21 - 030814 (NIKON D7200) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9c21C]
	
2022.09.21 - 040229 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9bcez]
	
2022.09.21 - 040435 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9bcfM]
	
2022.09.21 - 043136 (NIKON D7200) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9cvB8]
	
2022.09.21 - 043246 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2o9bccW]
	
2022.09.21 - 043407 (NIKON D850) [Panoias - Brejo] (BS) by LusoSkies®, no Flickr[/URL]


----------

